# E46 M front strut brace on 330i



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

Does anyone know what part #s are required for installing the E46 M front strut brace on a 330i?

Also, which dealership offers the best price on the strut brace?

Thanks,
PG


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

PG said:


> *Does anyone know what part #s are required for installing the E46 M front strut brace on a 330i?
> 
> Also, which dealership offers the best price on the strut brace?
> 
> ...


do a search here. Ron Stygar has posted all the pertinent info


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

PG said:


> *Does anyone know what part #s are required for installing the E46 M front strut brace on a 330i?
> 
> Also, which dealership offers the best price on the strut brace?
> 
> ...


As atyclb said, do a search, there are a couple of threads here with all the info you need. FYI, I got mine from South BMW in Florida, but I recently read that Cutter Motors has a better price on the package.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Side question, would a front strut brace increase oversteer? 

I would assume it allows less flex in the front of the car, which leads to increase grip in the front. Assuming rear grip does not change much if any then we have more of a chance of oversteer?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *Side question, would a front strut brace increase oversteer?
> 
> I would assume it allows less flex in the front of the car, which leads to increase grip in the front. Assuming rear grip does not change much if any then we have more of a chance of oversteer? *


sorry didnt search good enough, seems like it does

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10150&highlight=strut+brace


----------

